# San Fracisco Bay Mooring



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy

Friends sailing in 40' from France via Panama Canal who want to go up to San Fracisco in September.

Does anyone have the contact information for public mooring and marinas?
Suggestions?
Tips?
Thanks
CD
[email protected]


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Start here:

Marinas, Harbors and Yacht Clubs of the San Francisco Bay Area

There are no public moorings in the greater Bay Area other than overnighters at Angel Island.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess there are pirates in SF bay, Why else he would post here instead of the proper thread...


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Boasun said:


> I guess there are *pirates *in SF bay, Why else he would post here instead of the proper thread...


Well - let's see:

27 Jul 2009 ... - Pittsburgh *Pirates *vs San Francisco - lots of *Pirates *there

There's the *Pirates *Press, 980 Harrison St. - one of the best resources in the industry for independent musicians, artists and entrepreneurs

there's the *Pirate *Cat Radio Cafe

and then there is the Skull Time For Kids With *pirate *Captain Jack - A wild parody of kiddie radio on KFJC, a college radio station in the south San Francisco Bay area

and the Tales of the Seven Seas - *Pirate *re-enactors for hire - and their frequent home berth, The Royaliste, docked in San Francisco Bay

at 826 Valencia, a program for young San Francisco writers. They have a downright eerie *pirate *store ..

and you would not want to miss Booty - SF's bimonthly mashup

in June the Princess & The *Pirate *played at the 3rd Annual San Francisco Free Folk Festival

so, maybe the post was in the right place after all.

And anyway - with wars and famines and genocide and thousands homeless from typhoons in the East, and all else that is going on, maybe posting to the wrong list should not be a capital offense.

And if it is, then whomever of us who has never made a mistake can tie the first noose and set out the plank for walking.

Shiver me timbers, matey!

All written, tongue in cheek, of course.

Rik


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> There are no public moorings in the greater Bay Area other than overnighters at Angel Island.


Well that is if you are looking for a mooring ball. There are plenty of places that you could drop the hook and stay almost indefinitely; look at the charts of SF bay, and review the "General Anchorage" locations. Clipper cove is nice but you just need to get a permit to stay longer than overnight (although it is tide-bound getting in/out at ~6' MLLW); but it's plenty deep once in the cove.

Other protected areas are Richardson Bay, the cove east of Tiburon, Paradise Cove (south of the San Rafael bridge), or China Camp on San Pablo Bay. Be aware that the tugs and ship traffic can send huge wakes up to the shore in many of these locations (including Angel Island); so be ready to brace when below decks.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe he thought this part of the board was about underhanded boatyards, brokers, or marinas and wanted to be warned about overpriced slips and especially how California taxes boats?


----------

